# Looking for a 1969 Schwinn Mens 26 inch Middleweight Frame



## 18622hunter (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello,

I am looking for a mens Schwinn Middleweight Frame.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?20234-WTB-1969-Schwinn-Men-s-Middleweight-Frame

Thanks.


----------

